# Crimean War



## rogerj67 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a distant ancestor, George Jospeph Steward, who apparently survived as a gunner on HMS Serpent during the Crimean War and died in Australia in 1921. Where can I look to find out more details of his enlistment and/or discharge.


----------



## Ian Walker (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Roger 67, I found my grt, grt grandfather signing on do***ents on the National Archives digital copies dated 14th February 1854 on the ship Edinburgh which served in the Crimean war. I have done a quick search on W.L.Clowes 1854-1856 Russian war (just google that and you will be directed to William Loney website) and I cant find any mention of Serpent being present there.
There is a Serpent of that time but she was engaged mainly in the far east. I have also done a quick search for George Joseph Steward on the NA site but without any luck.
Regards Ian.


----------



## rogerj67 (Feb 5, 2011)

*HMS Serpent*

Thank you for that post.

Roger


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Good luck with your search Roger and welcome to the site. I hope you are safe in NZ.


----------

